# RecipeDB - Yankee Doodle Amber



## Trough Lolly (10/2/08)

Yankee Doodle Amber  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Very simple and very quaffable - a great session amber ale that doesn't need extended conditioning - drink it while it's fresh! Enjoy and save a stubby for me!! Cheers - TL   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.3 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.06 kg TF Roasted Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 2mins)    16 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     500 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 32.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 27 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days


----------



## Osangar (13/7/08)

mate, the recipe looks good, do you have any feedback on how it turned out ?


----------



## Osangar (17/9/08)

I have brewed and bottled this beer, it started primary on 19th July. 

The only adjustment I made was to up the quantities to do 25L.

The taste is great, very similar to James Squires Amber Ale. The hops are there, but this is a deep malty tasting beer. 

I was considering doing this brew again, but with less roasted barley and more caramunich. See what happens. Then after that, keep the malt bill and see what happens when I up the hops for bittering. And then, and then. 

Fantastic recipe Trough Lolly. 

Hey I have a question tho, do you filter your beer ?


----------



## Osangar (24/1/09)

Over the past few brews of this recipe, I have replaced the roasted barley with chocolate.

The taste is now spot on for James Squires Amber Ale.

A fanatic drop. The only problem is that is doesnt last very long. It seems to always be in the fridge, then its all gone.


----------



## clean brewer (19/3/09)

Out of the 5 AG ive made and drank, this is my favourite so far, followed by Ross NS Summer Ale..


----------



## redlegger (13/5/10)

Hey guys, i can only get my hands on Caramunich 1 (instead of caramunich 2). What effects will this have on the final product?
Cheers!


----------



## MitchDudarko (14/5/10)

Its more of an EBC issue than anything yeah?


----------



## MarkBastard (14/5/10)

One of my favourite recipes is very similar to this.

Malt: 4500g Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) | 350g Caramunich II Malt (Weyermann) | 40g Chocolate Malt (Bairds)

40g Willamette at 60 minutes, 20g Willamette at 15 minutes.

This is a JSAA clone.

I think next time for fun I'll use the hop schedule from the above recipe. I'm pretty sure James Squire Amber Ale only uses Willamette (at least for the late addition) and certainly not Cascade, but I reckon the Chinook/Willamette/Cascade combination sounds like it'd make a great beer regardless!


----------



## drew9242 (14/5/10)

I used this recipe as a base, and made a few small stuff ups. But still got 34/50 in a beer comp. It's defiantly a winner, will be doing this one again.


----------



## redlegger (30/5/10)

hey guys, what temp should i mash for this recipe??


----------

